# What kind of things should I put in my Houseless care packages?



## Thorne (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello again,

Many of you know that I give out socks and things to the houseless travelers I encounter and interview for my project. So besides socks and local bus passes (and tampons, etc. for women) what other kinds of things do folks need that are hard to get on the road (and please don't say money or drugs)?

Yes, I have been on the road and should know this, but it has been 12 years since my boots have hit the dirt.

That is why I want to make sure that I am giving people things they really need, have a hard time getting and that aren't given out anywhere else.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Tude (Apr 27, 2014)

Very much like the socks and personal products. Don't know if the little travel items like toothbrush and stuff would be interesting. How about the small travel versions of kleenex (aka TP)? I generally have people asking me for cigs and/or a light - of which I have neither one.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 27, 2014)

Thorne said:


> That is why I want to make sure that I am giving people things they really need, have a hard time getting and that aren't given out anywhere else.



Maybe start with a list of freebies available elsewhere and go from there? 
Why must the items you give out not be given out elsewhere? Seems kind of restrictive to me. Would you remove an item from your offering if you discovered it was being offered elsewhere? 

I'm guessing you want cheeeeeeeep items, right? A list of local services offered and work contacts would be cheap and even useful. Maybe a trip to the dollah store will give you some ideas in the dollar range.


----------



## Thorne (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks Tude,
maybe some matches then? Those could be useful for all folks regardless if they smoke or not. And bulk matches are cheap.

Toothbrushes and that are iffy. I'd say maybe 45-65% (not a statistic I've looked at) actually give a fuck about their teeth. That doesn't mean that I shouldn't have some on hand though because someone will need them, just maybe not as a regular "stocked" item.

Tissues are also a good idea (or would folks prefer like the 20packs of baby wipes instead?


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 27, 2014)

Baby asswipes are awesome.


----------



## Thorne (Apr 27, 2014)

Michael, what I meant by not anywhere else is things that are hard to get, but no one ever offers. some things that are really important that others already give out is okay too. Sorry I did not make it clear enough


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Apr 27, 2014)

medical shit band aids antibiotic ointment if u can get it in smalll packages hand sanitizer. emergency space blankets ponchos hand lotion


----------



## Tude (Apr 27, 2014)

oooo baby wipes - I like. And Fox Spirit's ideas - I really like!


----------



## Thorne (Apr 27, 2014)

Fox Spirit said:


> medical shit band aids antibiotic ointment if u can get it in smalll packages hand sanitizer. emergency space blankets ponchos hand lotion



Some of that I think is doable. What about OTC medications like Benadryl, Tylenol, etc.? How hard is that stuff to get?


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Apr 27, 2014)

I've gotten one time use antibiotic ointment packages sterile alcohol pads and single packaged tylenol and stuff tho I'm not sure where exactly you can get it. Even those moisture napkin things you get after eating ribs are good.


----------



## Tude (Apr 27, 2014)

Dunno about OTC stuff. Will ask some of my human service professors on some of the shelters we are associated with about what they do.


----------



## Thorne (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh yeah, I should probably also mention that snacks and food items are also okay to an extent. For instance I have tubes of peanut butter and small, half-size cans of tuna w/ the easy open tops that I put in most of the packages already (when I have them available). Tuna and peanut butter are high protein foods that are easy to carry and use.

So suggestions for snack/food items like this is also greatly appreciated.


----------



## Thorne (Apr 27, 2014)

That would be great Tude. When the semester is over I will be able to spend more time going around Tucson and gathering resources. There are already two places that said they would be more than happy to talk with me when I came in. The girl at one of the agencies even told me that girl scouts are good for gathering materials and stuffing the bags so I definitely wanted to go talk to her some more about how to get connected to a troop willing to do that.

In regards to OTC meds I don't know if it is legal to just put a few in pre-marked and sealed package before hand, and just buy bottles in bulk. There is one place here that hands stuff out like that here in Tucson, but they are part of a HUGE conglomerate of mental health, substance abuse and other such services, so they may have a special license to do that.

If it was legal to do it that way, I could easily work that kind of thing into the budget.


----------



## autumn (Apr 27, 2014)

You can buy individual Tylenol packages. They usually come in medical kits, but I'm sure you can find them elsewhere. Basically 1 dose in a wet wipe type paper packet.

100 packets for $15 on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00008XPOV/

It's a hell of a lot cheaper than handing out entire bottles, and preferable tbh, I'd rather have a couple of these than an entire bottle that will take 2 years to get through

Edit: bulk sunscreen, travel size

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00467BPC0/

And bulk lotion, travel size. $66 for 120 1oz bottles:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0076AERR4/

Also, work gloves. Jesus Christmas, work gloves, or some kind of gloves. My hands are very cut up from all the firewood gathering I've done without gloves. I imagine the situation is similar for others


----------



## iamwhatiam (Apr 27, 2014)

condoms and lube? batteries? those little emercen-C packets? dental floss and needle? tiny little rolls of ducktape? maybe print out some of those "know your rights" with the police pamplets i've seen floating around before?


----------



## DuHastMich (Apr 27, 2014)

How I wish someone like Thorne was passing shit out when I was in the middle of fucking Northern Montana in '93...

Anyway, if you're thinking about the short term houseless needs:

women's necessities
small rain poncho
granola bars
socks (sounds like you got that covered)
sewing kit
matchbooks 

hygiene kit


----------



## fault88 (Apr 27, 2014)

Lighters, tp(with a baggie to keep dry), Sharpies, socks, undies, any can of food really, q tips, tooth paste


----------



## landpirate (Apr 27, 2014)

it's all been said already but socks, hand sanitiser, tampons, baby wipes. These are the things dreams are made of!


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 27, 2014)

Thorne said:


> Michael, what I meant by not anywhere else is things that are hard to get, but no one ever offers.


I can be so literal at times.

Fawn and I got kicked down two care packages from a lady in Roseville. Many of the things within the packages are things others have mentioned here. Damn did the baby wipes and socks go far in the comfort department. I think she even had packages of peanuts and granola included. The kindness offered by that lady is something I remember clearly a couple years later.


----------



## Thorne (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for the links zim.

And everyone else. thanks for the awesome suggestions. Thank you and keep them coming.

Before I go shopping I will post the list. I have a budget and rely on donations, so I might not be able to include everything, but I will try to at least get the most important things.


----------



## CaptainCassius (Apr 27, 2014)

tea bags or instant coffee packets, matches, MOLESKIN (for those long walk blisters)


----------



## Facial Tatt Matt (Apr 28, 2014)

I did similar packs a couple times after hitting a good lick. Buy bulk. 
Socks 
Laces
Bic lighter
Needles 2-3 taped on dental floss pack
Candles
Condoms
Stamps and index card stack 
Pen
Razor
Fem pads
Water bottle
Bandana 
CANDY
Moleskin strips 
Trashbags
Tweezers and clippers

Dog food sacks
Dog treats

Mix up the special shit. Have gender bags. Have 3-4 variations each. 1 has the stamps and cards, 2 Needles and bandana, 3 with the tweezers clippers razors. 4 scores with the lighter and candles. Trades come to play and everyone gets what they need.


----------



## hobopoe (Apr 29, 2014)

All of these that were mentioned are great. I still do what you are talking about (here in WI). Just kind of get what they need before they hit town if I can.


----------

